# Hi from Somerset.



## cher (Oct 6, 2012)

I am new to this site, but would like to say hello to all Members.

We are the owners of a Mercedes Hymer S700 1992 and have owned this vehicle for 9 years now. 

Cher


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Oct 6, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## grumpy2 (Oct 7, 2012)

welcome


----------



## herbenny (Oct 7, 2012)

Love hymers ... welcome To the site


----------



## 77W (Oct 7, 2012)

Welcome, looks like were just up the Rd from eachother, were in Warminster, 
anyway hi & Enjoy the forum, lots of info & friendly people


----------



## cher (Oct 7, 2012)

*Thanks for your welcome to the site everyone*

Hi 77W

Yes it sure does, we are at the back door of Longleat, What motorhome do you have, and do you do much travelling?

Cher


----------



## ellisboy (Oct 7, 2012)

:welcome: Cher!


----------



## Ems (Oct 7, 2012)

Welcome :dog:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 7, 2012)

:welcome: to the site. :have fun:


----------



## 77W (Oct 7, 2012)

cher said:


> Hi 77W
> 
> Yes it sure does, we are at the back door of Longleat, What motorhome do you have, and do you do much travelling?
> 
> Cher



Ah well now you have asked a question,

We only got our camper early june this year , , Fiat Ducato on a 51 plate, it's a van conversion  done by a company so much better than I could do lol,

We mostly go to Portland where we use it as our home for kitsurfing, but do go up to Westbury White Horse quite a lot if we stay at home for the weekend, I will have a solar pannel fitted shortly ( hope to organise it at the nec show shortly ) then we will be more independant & can go away further a field without so much reliance on a hookup , in a nutshell we use the van as often as possible but you know how it is work always gets in the way 

How about yourselves dou you go away much , back door of Longleat ? long Hedge perhaps, i'm always amazed how many campers I see arround Warminster but often parked up & hardly ever used


----------



## cher (Oct 7, 2012)

*Nr Pub !*



77W said:


> Ah well now you have asked a question,
> 
> We only got our camper early june this year , , Fiat Ducato on a 51 plate, it's a van conversion  done by a company so much better than I could do lol,
> 
> ...



Hi 77W

No not Long Hedge, Nr Pub!!

We have a Solar Panel on the Hymer, keeps the battery topped up well.

Toured Europe for quite a while, Spain,France,Germany,Austria,Portugal, stayed in Portugal for about 3 months, Alburfera great place to stay!
We bought a hyraulic bike lifter for the back of the hymer, took with us a 125cc motorbike for getting around.

We lived in France for 5 years in 1989, so we go and visit friends sometimes.

Now though we are both working full time, so do not use motorhome hardly at all now, hence we are letting it go,
hopefully to a family with children who can show the kids so much. 
In saying that though, in Spain and Portugal there are a lot of retired couples who live in their Motorhome for 6 months every year.

Ours is in storage,cant keep it at home.

Good luck with the solar panel.

Cher


----------



## 77W (Oct 8, 2012)

Sounds like you have had some great adventures

At least as you say your motorhome will go to a good home where people will enjoy it , If you see a camper with blue & grey stripes up At Westbury White Horse come & say Hi 

Cheers


----------



## wildman (Oct 8, 2012)

cher said:


> Hi 77W
> 
> hence we are letting it go,
> hopefully to a family with children who can show the kids so much.
> ...



so is it sold, how much are you looking for etc. feel free to pm or phone.


----------



## cher (Oct 9, 2012)

*Hymer S700*



wildman said:


> so is it sold, how much are you looking for etc. feel free to pm or phone.



Hi Wildman

Have a Classified ad on ebay, Quite a few pics on there as well.

Just do a search of Mercedes Hymer S700.

Cher


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi cher and welcome 

Is this your camper? Very nice indeed if that's the one.

Hymer A class 6 Berth Motorhome | eBay


----------



## cher (Oct 12, 2012)

*Thanks*



mariesnowgoose said:


> Hi cher and welcome
> 
> Is this your camper? Very nice indeed if that's the one.
> 
> Hymer A class 6 Berth Motorhome | eBay



Hi Mariesnowgoose

Thanks for putting the Link to Ebay for our Motorhome, I did'nt think about that.

Cheers Cher


----------



## abarhs (Oct 12, 2012)

*Welcome*

:welcome::dog::dog::banana:

Spend a lot of time in Somerset ourselves. We are in Hampshire and off to Burnham this weekend then dropping the van in to Davan for some warranty work on Monday.

Anyway once again :welcome:

Abarhs


----------



## jamesmarshall (Oct 12, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## cher (Oct 13, 2012)

*Will Do*



77W said:


> Sounds like you have had some great adventures
> 
> At least as you say your motorhome will go to a good home where people will enjoy it , If you see a camper with blue & grey stripes up At Westbury White Horse come & say Hi
> 
> Cheers



Hi 77W

Might take you up on that! Hows your tea making??

Cher


----------

